# How could I transport my tennis racket on my bike?



## Thursday guy (2 Nov 2015)

I'm looking for ideas. I usually take 1 or 2 tennis rackets with me along with a t-shirt and a pair of shorts. How can I take those with me on my bike without carrying them on my back?

My bike has a pannier rack, but I'm not sure how best to use this. Any suggestions or recommendations on pannier bags would be very welcomed.


----------



## Wolf616 (2 Nov 2015)

Bungee cord? I've yet to find something that I can't attach with a bungee cord to my pannier rack. Yes that's right you smart arse reading this, I've even strapped my whole house (kitchen sink included) to my pannier rack before


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2015)

Bungee cord for the racket, clothes in pannier


----------



## Tim Hall (2 Nov 2015)

Back in the day (pull up a sandbag and swing the lamp), you could get a clamp that fitted to the front fork, designed just for this purpose.
<fx:furious googling> Blimey, you can still get them. Linky.


----------



## midlife (2 Nov 2015)

Pah! The originals protected the tennis racquet handle with classy gren baize as found on snooker tables 

Shaun


----------



## simon.r (2 Nov 2015)

Just get a cheap single pannier and leave the racquet handle sticking out.

Examples: http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACOTRV/cordo-transvaal-single-bag or http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACOCRDPB/cordo-crd-double-pannier-bag


----------



## Thursday guy (2 Nov 2015)

Wolf616 said:


> Bungee cord? I've yet to find something that I can't attach with a bungee cord to my pannier rack. Yes that's right you smart arse reading this, I've even strapped my whole house (kitchen sink included) to my pannier rack before





vickster said:


> Bungee cord for the racket, clothes in pannier



The trouble with bungee cords though is,

- it could probably only work if I leave the racket uncovered which I don't want as they're quite expensive
- bungee cords strapping take a while to set up

That said, I appreciate the suggestion, but I think it's probably not suitable for me


----------



## Thursday guy (2 Nov 2015)

simon.r said:


> Just get a cheap single pannier and leave the racquet handle sticking out.
> 
> Examples: http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACOTRV/cordo-transvaal-single-bag or http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACOCRDPB/cordo-crd-double-pannier-bag



I was thinking something like that as well. However I've tried it with my pannier, which admittedly is pretty rubbish, and what happened is that the racket ended up tilting sideways and stuck out almost horizontally backwards. I don't mind the racket handle sticking up vertically, but when it sticks out backwards by a good few inches, it makes me wary that a vehicle from behind could accidentally hit it


----------



## Wolf616 (2 Nov 2015)

Thursday guy said:


> The trouble with bungee cords though is,
> 
> - it could probably only work if I leave the racket uncovered which I don't want as they're quite expensive
> - bungee cords strapping take a while to set up
> ...



Why would it only work if they were uncovered?


----------



## Thursday guy (2 Nov 2015)

Wolf616 said:


> Why would it only work if they were uncovered?



If the racket head and throat were covered up, (something like this: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41LmQ4lDI8L.jpg)

then how would you strap that onto the pannier rack?

there is probably a way, but not without it being quite fiddly and taking a while


----------



## buggi (2 Nov 2015)

Will it go in the middle between the top tube and the down tube? So that you are cycling with it between your legs. Some cable ties might do the trick. Gap in the market there also!


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2015)

I have one of these, easy to have a tennis racket sticking out, bargain at a tenner plus postage. Very easy to attach and detach from the rack, I have a tortec ultralight rack

http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACOTRV/cordo-transvaal-single-bag

Why can't you use a tennis racket bag on your back? Although not sure I'd want to in case of a fall


----------



## Thursday guy (2 Nov 2015)

Does anyone know of a pannier which doesn't have a flap cover thing over the top?

something like a zip or pull strings to close the top would be good, so the racket handle can poke through the top


----------



## vickster (2 Nov 2015)

Thursday guy said:


> Does anyone know of a pannier which doesn't have a flap cover thing over the top?
> 
> something like a zip or pull strings to close the top would be good, so the racket handle can poke through the top


The one I linked has drawstrings under the flap, no reason why you can't tuck the flap away


----------



## Thursday guy (2 Nov 2015)

vickster said:


> I have one of these, easy to have a tennis racket sticking out, bargain at a tenner plus postage. Very easy to attach and detach from the rack, I have a tortec ultralight
> 
> Why can't you use a tennis racket bag on your back? Although not sure I'd want to in case of a fall



I just prefer to have my bike carry it rather than my back


----------



## Wolf616 (3 Nov 2015)

Thursday guy said:


> If the racket head and throat were covered up, (something like this: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41LmQ4lDI8L.jpg)
> 
> then how would you strap that onto the pannier rack?
> 
> there is probably a way, but not without it being quite fiddly and taking a while



Wrap it around the rack & head until it's tight? Maybe get a second and wrap that around the rack and handles several times to stabilise it? I'm sure it's possible!


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2015)

My Ortliebs which have the roller top, I've had something's poking out of it whilst still doing it up (usually when I'm trying to pack too much in. It would be fine on a damp day but you wouldn't want to do that in torrential rain as it would get in the pannier too.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Nov 2015)

summerdays said:


> My Ortliebs which have the roller top, I've had something's poking out of it whilst still doing it up (usually when I'm trying to pack too much in. It would be fine on a damp day but you wouldn't want to do that in torrential rain as it would get in the pannier too.


Yeah, I think this should be moot. If it's likely to rain, he probably won't be planning on tennis.

OP I think almost any non-rolltop pannier will have a drawstring under the lid. Like this







(that's an ortlieb, fwiw)


----------



## Thursday guy (3 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Yeah, I think this should be moot. If it's likely to rain, he probably won't be planning on tennis.
> 
> OP I think almost any non-rolltop pannier will have a drawstring under the lid. Like this
> 
> ...



That sort of pannier would be perfect for carrying a tennis racket. Where can I get one that is reasonably cheap? (below £30)

I need one with drawstrings on top rather than a clip on cover which seems to be what 99% of panniers have. I suppose it won't matter if a panier did have a clip on cover over the top, but I would need to have the drawstrings to close the pannier around the handlebar of my racket, I could leave the clip cover unclipped.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Nov 2015)

Thursday guy said:


> Where can I get one that is reasonably cheap? (below £30)





vickster said:


> http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACOTRV/cordo-transvaal-single-bag





vickster said:


> bargain at a tenner plus postage.





vickster said:


> The one I linked has drawstrings under the flap, no reason why you can't tuck the flap away



Edit: also this one http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bontrager/town-shopper-pannier-bag-single-ec055542


----------



## jay clock (3 Nov 2015)

You need a folding tennis racket. Cue furious Googling which provides this http://s519.photobucket.com/user/tennishistory/media/IMG_5641_zps543e0fb4.jpg.html


----------



## Thursday guy (3 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Edit: also this one http://www.evanscycles.com/products/bontrager/town-shopper-pannier-bag-single-ec055542



Out of the two, I prefer the one you linked here: http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACOTRV/cordo-transvaal-single-bag

have you bought that one for yourself? I'm just wondering because the description say 'adjustable zipper' rather than drawstrings.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Nov 2015)

Thursday guy said:


> Out of the two, I prefer the one you linked here: http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/BACOTRV/cordo-transvaal-single-bag
> 
> have you bought that one for yourself? I'm just wondering because the description say 'adjustable zipper' rather than drawstrings.


@vickster has it.


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> @vickster has it.


Yes as I said above in post #12  not sure why I bothered


----------



## snorri (3 Nov 2015)

A bracquet for a racket, the English language phew.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Nov 2015)

Abus do the wonderfully named "UGH" bracket






Designed for locks but quite capable of holding a tennis racket or similar


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Abus do the wonderfully named "UGH" bracket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was trying to remember the name for that one, I have them on one bike and can carry a lock in them.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (3 Nov 2015)

Why not carefully remove the strings, unwind the grip tape and re-roll into neat coil, detatch the handle (with some gentle persuasion if neccessary) and then place these items carefully into your jersey pockets. The remaining 'outer ring' can be placed around your neck with ease. Be sure to take some gaffer tape as when reassembling upon arrival at the tennis club it will no doubt come in quiet handy.

You're welcome! 

"Love all"!!


----------



## Brains (3 Nov 2015)

A Terry's Tennis clip
A standard accessory on many a bike in the 1950's


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2015)

snorri said:


> A bracquet for a racket, the English language phew.


It's facqued, I tell you!


----------



## MichaelW2 (4 Nov 2015)

Almost anything can be attached to a rear rack with a bit ingenuity, some sticky-backed plastic and a few yogourt cartons.
Corrugated plastic (correx) For Sale signs are useful for creating stabilizing boards, either on the top or side of the rack. You can fix them in place with zip-ties or twists of wire. I have a plywood top-plate extender for wider, heavy and over-sized loads, that I just wire in place as needed. Lengths of narrower inner tube can be used in place of bungy chords, if you need a precise tension and length
For regular carriage, I can see a tennis racquet holder made from correx that you wire to one side. You can glue and screw blocks of wood to position the racquets. For a more professional look you can use a pannier style hooking system.


----------

